# Paramedic Textbook???



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently completed the EMT-I/99 course. I want to re-read my textbook but I am thinking that if I am going to do this that I should go ahead and read a Paramedic book to get even more information.


In your experience, what would be the best Paramedic book to purchase?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mosby publishes one that a friend said wasn't bad when they took their class.

http://www.amazon.com/Mosbys-Parame...53125&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=paramedic+textboo

My class gave us "Paramedic Practice Today" from Aehlert. It sort of sucked. Some of the information doesn't seem right.

Honestly a dedicated anatomy and physiology book would do you better. Understanding behind why something works is more valuable than simply knowing what something does and when to do it.

Brady makes a good book for A&P in emergency care if you don't want to get too crazy on the intensity of your reading. Its a good book. Im sure others can recommend better.

http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Physiology-Emergency-Care-Edition/dp/0132342987



The cost of a new text being pretty expensive, I would grab a used copy from someone on the forum for a fraction of the cost if I were you.


----------



## Maine iac (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the Mosby text blew.

They managed to use 100 words to say something that could be said in 10.

Slow, boring reading just because it took so long for a concept to be explained then repeated many times.

Reading something the the Princeton review's paramedic text would probably save much more time then slogging through a 1400 page medic text.


I would take the rest of NYmedic's advice though, and brush up on that stuff.

It's all about the background education and how to apply it to your pt- that's what separates a good provider from a great provider.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 19, 2012)

+1 on Mosbys being rubbish.

Just read a real text. There are a few threads here that should point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ecgg (Jun 20, 2012)

I would suggest new book Paramedic Care: Principles & Practice, (4th Edition)  by Bryan E. Bledsoe (Author), Robert S. Porter (Author), Richard A. Cherry (Author).


Mosby book and Nancy Caroline are terrible books. Nancy's probably the worst medic book that I've read.


----------



## MadMedic (Jun 28, 2012)

Essentials of Paramedic Care (Update) Second Edition.  Coverage of new EMS standards.  I used this for refresher, and I think it is very complete and easy to read.  I recommend this edition due to its updates.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly, I can't stress enough how much I feel like you would be better off just buying a basic medical text. 

-So much easier to read. 
-So much more interesting.
-A distinct absence of glaring inaccuracies and painful simplifications. 
-So much easier to remember when you find yourself actually understanding medical problems rather than struggling through ridiculous simplistic interpretations that don't at all seem to ring true with any experience.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 9, 2012)

Melclin said:


> Honestly, I can't stress enough how much I feel like you would be better off just buying a basic medical text.
> 
> -So much easier to read.
> -So much more interesting.
> ...



What text would you recommend? Also, how much understanding of basic science would be required to understand such a text? (This may be where a book like this would be lost on many people in medic school in my experience) I'm definitely interested in digging a little deeper into my education, and my paramedic textbooks and class were pretty simplistic and aimed at the lowest common denominator.

Edit: Used the search function and found a list from Vene. If you have any other suggestions (and options to find them cheap) I'd still appreciate it though.


----------



## lsmft (Jul 9, 2012)

I have the 3rd and 4th edition Mosby's paramedic books. I guess they're not for everyone but I personally think they are fine books, albeit a little bit expensive.

It is more about preference than anything. My advice would be to go to a med schools library or university book store and read through a bit of some different books before blindly committing to buy one.

Although, you can find the 3rd edition of Mosby's dirt cheap now if you look a little.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jul 9, 2012)

lsmft said:


> I have the 3rd and 4th edition Mosby's paramedic books. I guess they're not for everyone but I personally think they are fine books, albeit a little bit expensive.
> 
> It is more about preference than anything. My advice would be to go to a med schools library or university book store and read through a bit of some different books before blindly committing to buy one.
> 
> Although, you can find the 3rd edition of Mosby's dirt cheap now if you look a little.



I actually bought the 3rd edition, with workbook, on Ebay for $20.00. I did notice that they use a lot of the same material that I studied in their EMT-I/99 book.


----------



## lsmft (Jul 9, 2012)

VirginiaEMT said:


> I actually bought the 3rd edition, with workbook, on Ebay for $20.00. I did notice that they use a lot of the same material that I studied in their EMT-I/99 book.



Well, I don't want to rustle and feathers. But the main difference between medic and emt-I is scope. Beyond cardio and drugs there isn't much that's new. So of course a lot of medic books will have what is essentially mostly review.

You might be better off getting some med school level cardio books if you really want to learn the theory. And drugs is mostly just flash card stuff.

edit: I guess diagnostics too, but again, might be better off just getting med school stuff rather than books aimed directly at paramedics.


----------



## ECHO3ONE (Jul 19, 2012)

Also pick up a good pathophysiology book.


----------

